# Replacing Monsoon Premium 6 with NT3HDT



## Lucano (Apr 23, 2011)

I purchased the JVC NT3HDT and I am ready to replace the premium 6 Monsoon Radio with the JVC-NT3HDT on my 2004 passat. I need help on connecting 2 wires coming from the NT3HDT:
1) RED wire (to accessory terminal in the fuse box): can it be connected to CAN+ (Accessory Switched 12+ Wire ) - In picturre: Orange/Pink : Pin #9 (next to empty pin)
2) ORANGE with white stripe (to car light control switch): can it be connected to CAN- (Car Radio Illumination Wire) - In picturre: Orange/Brown: Pin #10 (next to Brown)
If the above it's not possible do I need the Volkswagen Radio Replacement Interface PAC C2R-VW2?? 
Thank you guys.


----------



## Lucano (Apr 23, 2011)

anybody?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

It is possible, but stop being cheap. get the appropriate parts so someone like me doesn't have to fix your mess when you bring it in and say "everything is hooked up right, it just don't work"


----------



## Lucano (Apr 23, 2011)

NFrazier said:


> It is possible, but stop being cheap. get the appropriate parts so someone like me doesn't have to fix your mess when you bring it in and say "everything is hooked up right, it just don't work"


My friend, it's not being cheap, i am asking for the right thing to do ...i guess you don't read carefully the questions that members post !! and i did NOT have any mess. Maybe you are making mess. ... and do not assume that there is a mess.
Thanks anyway for your clever asnwer!


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Lucano said:


> My friend, it's not being cheap, i am asking for the right thing to do ...i guess you don't read carefully the questions that members post !! and i did NOT have any mess. Maybe you are making mess. ... and do not assume that there is a mess.
> Thanks anyway for your clever asnwer!


First off all it's hard to follow your posts because your grammar is awful, anyways, me making a mess? Haha, I guess the hundreds of dollars people pay me to work on their cars, cars that no one else will work on, means I make a mess. 

Search, if you're not intelligent enough to search OR know where to find an illumination and accessory wire then I'm sorry you should be working on a car's electrical system.

BTW CAN is a data-bus system, not an illumination wire or an accessory wire. Once again, another reason why you or your "bro" shouldn't touch the car.

The CAN system needs the appropriate harness to "translate" the CAN and give the accessory and illumination (XSVI-9003-NAV also gives e-brake, VSS, and reverse).


----------



## Lucano (Apr 23, 2011)

NFrazier said:


> ............................
> BTW CAN is a data-bus system, not an illumination wire or an accessory wire. Once again, another reason why you or your "bro" shouldn't touch the car.
> 
> The CAN system needs the appropriate harness to "translate" the CAN and give the accessory and illumination (XSVI-9003-NAV also gives e-brake, VSS, and reverse).


Don't be nasty now Mr. .... anyway , i dont want to argue with you for this nonsense BS. Next time, i will not ask . Sorry for making you an angry and grouchy man!!!
Thanks anyway, I got the answer from a pro installer in a different forum!! READ BELOW Mr. Frazier!!!! 

2004 Volkswagen Passat Car Stereo Wiring Schematic
Car Radio Battery Constant 12v+ Wire: Red/Blue
*Car Radio Accessory Switched 12v+ Wire: This vehicle uses the can data network for accessory turn on.*
Car Radio Ground Wire: Brown
*Car Radio Illumination Wire: This vehicle uses the can data network for illumination and dimmer control*s.
Car Stereo Dimmer Wire: N/A
Car Stereo Antenna Trigger Wire: N/A
Car Stereo Amp Trigger Wire: N/A
Car Stereo Amplifier Location: Under the rear deck.
Car Audio Front Speakers Size: N/A
Car Audio Front Speakers Location: N/A
Left Front Speaker Positive Wire (+): Red/Green (These wires also go to the front left tweeter.)
Left Front Speaker Negative Wire (-): Brown/Green
Right Front Speaker Positive Wire (+): Red (These wires also go to the front right tweeter.)
Right Front Speaker Negative Wire (-): Brown/Red
Car Audio Rear Speakers Size: N/A
Car Audio Rear Speakers Location: N/A
Left Rear Speaker Positive Wire (+): Blue/White (These wires also go to the rear left tweeter.)
Left Rear Speaker Negative Wire (-): Brown/White
Right Rear Speaker Positive Wire (+): Blue (These wires also go to the rear right tweeter.)
Right Rear Speaker Negative Wire (-): Brown/Blue


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Lucano said:


> Don't be nasty now Mr. .... anyway , i dont want to argue with you for this nonsense BS. Next time, i will not ask . Sorry for making you an angry and grouchy man!!!
> Thanks anyway, I got the answer from a pro installer in a different forum!! READ BELOW Mr. Frazier!!!!
> 
> 2004 Volkswagen Passat Car Stereo Wiring Schematic
> ...


You are retarded arn't you? You just bolded and highlighted EXACTLY what I said. If you don't get the appropriate can-bus harness you are not going to get accessory and illumination from the harness.

What YOU put in your first post was that one of the canbus wires was going to be used for accessory while they other was for illumination.

"Pro installer" haha. I guess being nationally certified in 12v installs, doing it for close to a decade, and having customers come from hundreds of miles away (in fact I have a 09 LR2 coming from YOUR state since no one else in that area said they could do the car) means I'm an amatuer.

Did your "pro installer" tell you that you can access a dimmer wire at another location? Did your "pro installer" tell you that you can also get an accessory wire at another location?

LOLz :laugh:

Just hook it up like you thought, see what happens, I'm sure nothing _bad_ will happen. Can bus is just fancy wording for accessory and illumination.


----------



## Lucano (Apr 23, 2011)

*A plus for nfrazier*

Nfrazier, thank you


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Lucano said:


> Nfrazier, thank you


Settled everything via PM. It's all straitened out now, little misunderstanding of technology.


----------



## Lucano (Apr 23, 2011)

NFrazier said:


> Settled everything via PM. It's all straitened out now, little misunderstanding of technology.


You're good .. I should say: an expert with excellent knowledge!!


----------



## Lucano (Apr 23, 2011)

*Frazierrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

:thumbup: FOR NFRAZIER....It worked at the first try... Ehy NFrazier, it was so easy to connect those wires. Stiil have 1 question!!! .... *Does the Monsoon amplifier turns on by itself ????* BTW, HD Radio is awesome!! I like the TomTom maps better tho!


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Lucano said:


> :thumbup: FOR NFRAZIER....It worked at the first try... Ehy NFrazier, it was so easy to connect those wires. Stiil have 1 question!!! .... *Does the Monsoon amplifier turns on by itself ????* BTW, HD Radio is awesome!! I like the TomTom maps better tho!


Yea. As soon as the amplifier senses ac through the speaker wires, it turns on. Do not hook up any of the blue or blue white wires from the connects2 harness (the blue or blue/white from the jvc should be connected to the blue wire coming from the amplified antenna adapter u got (if u didn't get the amplified one, no big deal).


----------

